# Best price



## krazydogg82 (Oct 25, 2007)

Where do you guys think that I could pick up a new G 21 for the lowest price?:smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Unless you can get for wholesale, www.budsgunshop.com is probably gonna' be one of your best deals.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Unless you can get for wholesale, www.budsgunshop.com is probably gonna' be one of your best deals.:smt023


+1

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

What they said. Just don't forget to factor in FFL fee. You may get the same price locally once you add that in.


----------



## krazydogg82 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys!:smt023


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Or you can sign up to be a GSSF (Glock Sport Shooting Foundation) member and not only participate in competitive shooting, but get a Glock discount.

The standard G21 GSSF discount goes for: $464.20.

I've bought my G35 through GSSF and saved $100+, if I were to buy locally.


----------

